# Ohio Hogs?



## buckeyepopsicle (Apr 12, 2009)

So I keep hearing about how the hog problem is getting worse and worse in Ohio, yet I can't seem to find any information about where I could go and have a moderately decent chance of seeing a pig. Does anyone know who I can contact/where to look for pigs? I'm not looking for pay-to-hunt ranches, just to specify. I am referring to the feral ones.

Thanks


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Vinton and Belmont Counties have a large area of them.


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

I, too, would love to hunt them in ohio.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I hunted White Oak Plantation in senecaville oh in 1998. Great lodge, great food and hospitality. The 640 acres they had at that time was fenced into parcels that i thought were a bit too small. Any fenced preserve is still a fenced preserve, but having a little more room would have been nice.


----------



## Flyincedar (Oct 7, 2010)

They are tough to come by at times, but they are around. I have heard reports of them around the Zaleski area, but never personally looked there. You won't mistake the area for anything else if you find it, even if you see no hogs. They root around and tear up areas like crazy. Some friends and I used to lease a large area in Vinton county, and between scouting, hunting, and numerous trail cams, never once saw a hog or any sign of one on that property. Again, you won't mistake it if they are there


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I live on the edge of Vinton county and have never seen any on my property in the 15 years we have owned it. I wouldn't say that Vinton has a large area of them at all. Many of my friends live in Vinton and have never seem them. Double D ranch is in Vinton county and they do have a good supply of them.


----------

